# Lime poop change



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

Lime's poop looks different and I just wanted to see what you guys think. He started eating veggies about a week ago so I think that could be the cause? I have given him spinach, dandelion leaves, and romaine lettuce. His poop is lighter in color, but still holds shape. He is also going through his first molt. Otherwise he is his normal happy self. What do you guys think? Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is Lime also eating pellets and seed in addition to the vegetables?*


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes 2 teaspoons of seeds each day and Zupreem natural pellets are always available


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I believe the discoloration of the feces portion of the poop is due to the pellets. 
Some of my budgies' droppings change to the brownish color (like in your picture) when they choose to eat more pellets than seed for a few days.*


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

That makes me feel better thanks FaeryBee!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. Please let me know how things progress. :hug:*


----------



## kelsgrv (Mar 7, 2017)

his droppings are back to their normal color today  thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent!
I'll go ahead and close this thread.
Simply send me a PM providing me with the link if you'd like to have it reopened at some point in time.*


----------

